# VapeCon 2018 - Prizes for Competitions and Giveaways



## Stosta

​Who doesn't enjoy some great prizes for competitions and giveaways? *VapeCon 2018 *will be showered with some incredible prizes that is guaranteed to put some huge smiles on a lot of faces!

The exhibitors have been asked to submit prizes, and their generosity is something that we truly appreciate, it goes a long way in making the weekend a truly memorable event!

This is a thread where we will announce everything from *Competition* placement prizes, to random giveaways. *Double Mega Epic*!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oooohhhh, prizes !
This is gonna be great to watch !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

I am following this with GREAT interest

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

First off the blocks is *Vapealicious*!


@Darrylth is sponsoring two prizes!

Saturday is *1 x King Osub Mod and 2 x 25R Batteries.*
Sunday is a *USV Mod, a Levante RDA, and a 25R Battery!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

*Ace of Vapes!



*
@Mida Khan and the team at *Ace of Vapes *are sponsoring a hamper valued at R1350 that we will be giving away to one lucky winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

*Paulie's



*
@Paulie has put up a R2000 voucher that you can redeem at his stand! Thanks so much @Paulie !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

*The Vape Industry



*
@Naeem_M and the guys and gals over at *The Vape Industry* have given us 5 bags of Native Wicks Cotton, and a 100ml bottle of The Signature Collection - 1 to give away!

They have also given us more, but they have been allocated to various competitions, so you will just have to wait and see for those!

Thanks @Naeem_M !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

*Atomix Vapes



*
@Frostbite has given us 5 x 100ml Zonk juices to give away! Not only that, but something else that the winner of the DIY competition will walk away with!

Thank you @Frostbite !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

*Frosted Smoke



*
Patrick over at Frosted smoke has sponsored us with not one, but two awesome hampers! Each hamper contains:

1 x 100ml Unicorn Frappe
1 x 100ml Mad Man
1 x 100ml Snow Man on Ice
1 x 100ml Cherry Blue Cola
1 x 100ml Cherry Lime Cola
1 x Hoodie
1 x Beanie

500mls of great juice, and some winter wear! Incredible stuff *Frosted Smoke*!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

*Kush Koncepts



*
Very happy to announce that thanks to the contribution of @Ben Kush and the grew at *Kush Koncepts*, we will be giving away 3 x 60ml bottles of Kush Koncepts - X E-Liquid, and 3 x Sample Boxes, with each box containing 10mls of each flavour of:

Kush Koncepts - Bubble Ice
Kush Koncepts - X
Lady Lea - Tropical Paradise
Chunda Munki - Blazin' Blackcurrant
Abby Nurock - Strawberry Dreams

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta

*AvacareVape



*
@Clarissa and the team over at *AvacareVape* have given us five hampers to give away! Each hamper contains a 120ml bottle of Exotica, and a 50ml bottle of Party Vape! 

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

*Vape Machine / Candy King



*
Francois and the team over at Vape Machine / Candy King are giving us the chance to give away:

1 x Geekvape Athena Squonk Kit
1 x Candy King Nic Salt 30ml (35mg)
1 x Candy King SWB ON ICE 100ml (3mg)
1 x Candy King Swedish 100ml (3mg)

  

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Such awesome prize submission announcements

Thanks to all the vendors that have contributed!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

*Cosmic Dropz



*
Muhammad and the @CosmicDropz team have sponsored a hamper containing four bottles of Cosmic Dropz juices as well as a bottle of Honey Melon! Not only that, but a Lollipop Creations Hamper containing two bottles of Apple & Pine, two new-release juices, and a Lollipop Creations cap!

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

*H2Vape



*
Now here are two prizes you don't want to miss out on! Philip and the @h2vape guys are letting us give away *TWO *R2000 vouchers for their store!!!

Tempted to win those ones myself! 

A huge thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

*Hashtag Vapes




@Jaz *and @Sharty from *Hashtag Vapes *have given us a Vandy Vape Beserker MTL device (which has not yet been released) to give away to a lucky someone!

Not only this, but a little something else (that is Limited Edition) that has been allocated to a competition prize winner!

Thanks so much guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Joose-E-Liqz



*
A big thank you to @Naeemhoosen and the team at *Joose-E-Liqz* for sponsoring three of their Limited Edition Mugs, with each one containing 3 x 30ml juices! These look great, I think the winners will be over the moon with these!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BATMAN

Stosta said:


> *H2Vape
> 
> View attachment 141968
> 
> *
> Now here are two prizes you don't want to miss out on! Philip and the @h2vape guys are letting us give away *TWO *R2000 vouchers for their store!!!
> 
> Tempted to win those ones myself!
> 
> A huge thanks guys!


This is insane!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*Michtique - Chubby Gorilla SA



*
Michelle and *Michtique - Chubby Gorilla SA* are giving us 25 black and 25 yellow dual 18650 battery cases to hand out to the crowd!

Thank you so much guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Stosta said:


> *H2Vape
> 
> View attachment 141968
> 
> *
> Now here are two prizes you don't want to miss out on! Philip and the @h2vape guys are letting us give away *TWO *R2000 vouchers for their store!!!
> 
> Tempted to win those ones myself!
> 
> A huge thanks guys!


Wow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*My Vapes



*
Mohammed from *My Vapes* has given us a great prize too! They have put together a juice hamper to the value of R1000! Awesome guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*Drip Society



*
@Cruzz_33 and the *Drip Society *crew have given us three awesome juice bundles! Two of which have been allocated to the competitions, the third is still up for grabs, and contains 4 x 60mls of V'Nilla range!

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Derkster_122

The generosity of the community blows my mind! Thank you to all the vendors for putting together such awesome goodies, it is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

*J&J's Emporium



*
A big "thank you" to @wazarmoto from *J&J's Emporium*, he has given us a R1000 voucher that can be used at his store!

You rock guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

*Majestic Vapor CO



*
Here's a winner from @Sash and the @JaneDeer from *Majestic Vapor Co.* They've given us two hampers, each one containing their full range (6 x 60ml) and an awesome Majestic Vapor Co. T-shirt!

Winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

*NCV



*
@Vapington and the crew of *NCV *are letting us give away a hamper including 7 x 30ml (3mg) juices!

Thanks Guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*OTP Distributors






*
@Joao and the crew *OTP Distributors* have given us two great prizes!

1 x Aramax Power Kit
1 x 3 Vapeclub Pocket Buddy 60ml

Thank you so much guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*Prohibition Vapes



*
Liam and the team at *Prohibition Vapes* have given us three hampers to hand out!

Each hamper contains 5 x 25ml juices, and a great Prohibition Vapes T-shirt!

Thanks Guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Rebel Revolution Vape



*
@BaD Mountain has been extremely generous!

We have three hampers to give away. Each one contains 8 x 30ml juices, a shirt, and a bag as well!

Not only these three, but he has also put up a prize for each position in the cloud and trick competitions!

Thanks so much @BaD Mountain ! This is an incredible offering!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

*Supreme Vape



*
Thanks to *Supreme Vape *(@Robin Cilliers ) we have two hampers to give away! Each hamper contains:

1 x 100ml Misfit (Cereal Treat)
1 x 100ml Daddy Kool (Cucumber, Watermelon on ice)
1 x R200 to spend at their stand

Fantastic! Thanks @Robin Cilliers !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*The Vape Guy



*
All-round good-guy @BumbleBee and his partner in crime @Rincewind are giving us two vouchers that the recipient can use to go choose five flavours from their juice range!

Awesome stuff guys, thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Twisp




Twisp *have given us quite a stash to give away! Just want to thank @Twisp , @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari for your generosity! It is very much appreciated!

3 x Twisp Cues
3 x Tropical Slushie 50ml (3mg)
3 x Banana Shortcake 50ml (3mg)
1 x Arcus MTL Tank
1 x Cumulus Tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Vape Club



*
A big thank you to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl ! They have given us two hampers, each one containing a shirt, a cap, and three bottles of awesome juice!

And that is merely the tip of the ice-berg, but the other two EPIC prizes they sponsored have been allocated to competition prizes, so you'll have to wait a bit to find out what they are.

A huge thanks to the both of you! Really incredible stuff!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Such awesome prizes so far from the VapeCon exhibitors
A BIG thank you to all of you

And thanks for doing all the announcements so well @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

*Vape Republic




Vape Republic *really outdid themselves on the prize front! I will put the entire list below, but a massive "thank you" to the @Vape Republic team for this, nothing short of amazing!

    

5 x (6 x 60ml Element Dripper Series)
3 x (3 x 60ml Tonix E-Liquid)
3 x (3 x 120ml Flavair)
5 x 20ml Element Nic Salts 20mg
2 x Aspire Breeze 2
3 x 60ml Fantastic Liquids
Aspire Gusto Mini & 2 x Element NS20 Pods
2 x 60ml Secret Menu Liquids
1 x 60ml Milkshake Liquids

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

*Vapers Corner



*
@Vapers Corner and @Divan Smit have given us some awesome stuff too!

For now the only prize I will be mentioning is a hamper of Twelve Monkey's juices, that includes 9 x 60mls (3mg) of the range!

Two more great prizes from them that will be announced at a later stage!

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Vapour Mountain



*
One of the nicest guys in the industry, and a great juice maker! @Oupa has given us two prizes. The first is a 3 x 100ml juice hamper, the second is going to be announced at a later stage, but is truly awesome!

You are too good to us @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

*Flux Distro



*
A big thank you to the crew at *Flux Distro *and Deon. They have given us two Dinner Lady goodie bags, each one containing the full range of Dinner Lady and Summer Holidays juices! Fantastic stuff!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Anyone interested in hearing some competition prizes?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

*Trick Competition *
*3rd Place*





8 x 30ml Juices + Shirt + Bag courtesy of @BaD Mountain from *Rebel Revolution*

*

*
From *JCD Vape *there is an awesome hamper containing 3 x 60ml of their new juices, a sample box of their their current juices, and some awesome merchandise!





Thanks to @Sash and @JaneDeer from *Majestic Vapor Co.* the third place winner will also get a hamper of 6 x 60ml of the Majestic range, as well as an awesome Majestic Shirt!





The third place prize will also include 7 x 30ml juices of the *A4S *range, with a shirt and a cap!

Some nice juice and merchandise for the winner of this prize!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Trick Competition*
*2nd Place*

*

*


8 x 30ml Juices + Shirt + Bag courtesy of @BaD Mountain from Rebel Revolution





An Athena Sqounk kit from Zubair over at *Vape Hyper!



*




@KieranD from *Vape Cartel *is giving the winner of this prize a R1000 voucher for the store, as well as the full LIT AF range!









Valdemar over at *Coil Factor *is sponsoring a Fully Loaded Drop Dead RDA, a Coil Factor Snapback, a Coil Factor shirt, a coil brush, four Coil Factor coils, and two packs of Cotton Bacon!






Finally, the second-place winner of the Trick Comp will win a juice hamper, and an awesome vape mat from @MarkDBN and the *Hazeworks *team!!​




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Trick Competition*
*1st Place*


*

*

@Hoosain and his team are sponsoring the full *GBOM *range (11 x 60ml juices), as well as a branded hoodie and cap! EPIC!





From *Vaper's Corner (*@Vapers Corner ) the winner of this prize walks away with a R2000 voucher!!!






From @Naeem_M over at *The Vape Industry*, the winner gets a Nomadic Bundle, which includes 4 x 60ml of the Nautical series juices!





A hamper of 8 x 30ml juices, shirt and a bag courtesy of *Rebel Revolution* and @BaD Mountain !





And lastly, but by no means least, 1st place winner walks away with a "Fully-Loaded Vape Bag" from @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo over at *Vape King*. This includes:

1 x VK Anti-Theft Bag
4 x VK Prime Flavours
1 Pack of Lace Wicks
1 Vape King Fenrir Stabalised Wood Mod
2 x Ebatt 18650 Batteries
1 x Vandy Vape Phobia RDA
1 Set of Vape King Battery Wraps
1 x PilotVape 7in1 Ni80 Pre-made Coils 42pcs

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Fantastic @Stosta !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN

@Stosta That is epic as hell!!!!!!

Big ups to the vendors that have sponsored prizes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Anyone that is in the DIY competition interested in hearing what they can win?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Stosta said:


> Anyone that is in the DIY competition interested in hearing what they can win?


Waiting in suspense

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*DIY Competition*
*3rd Place*






A Limited Edition OBS Engine II from @Jaz and @Sharty over at *Hashtag Vapes*!!!






The chance to try out the new *Lungasm *juices! Third place in the DIY comp gets you a hamper including a 60ml bottle of five of their juices, a hoodie, a shirt, and a vape mat thanks to @eviltoy !






A R2000 voucher to spend at *Vape Club*! Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl !!!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

Stosta said:


> Anyone that is in the DIY competition interested in hearing what they can win?


MAKE IT RAIN @Stosta!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Did @Stosta forget about this thread now?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

*DIY Competition*
*2nd Place*


*

*
*Drip Society* are putting up the first prize for our second=place DIY'er! @Cruzz_33 is going to give you a Pancake House bundle, which contains 4 x 100mls of their juice!






Liam and the *Prohibition Vapes *team is sponsoring a hamper that includes a *Prohibition Vapes* shirt, and 3 x 25mls of their juices!






Nabeel and the guys and gals over at *Wick It Vapes *have put up something special for this prize. A Keep It 100 hamper that includes 2 x 100ml juices, a shirt, a juice bottle, a pad and pen to write some recipes on, and some funky Keep It 100 glasses!





The @Vape Republic team are giving the winner a hamper of 3 x 100mls of Flavair!






@The eCigStore is sponsoring a Vandy Vape Pulse Kit for this lucky person! You guys rock!!





Finally, we have a prize from one of our favourite DIY stores! @Richio from *BLCK Vapour *has given number two a R1000 voucher to spend with them, as well as a pack of 5 FLV Concentrates!!!

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Adephi said:


> Did @Stosta forget about this thread now?


I did think I was further than I actually was yes!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

*DIY Competition*
*1st Place*

*

*
We will start off with @Richio 's contribution from *BLCK Vapour*! Winner of the DIY Competition gets a R2500 voucher to spend at the *BLCK Vapour* store, as well as a hamper of 10 x FLV Concentrates! How awesome is that?





*Atomix Vapes* (@Frostbite ) is going to give the winner of this comp a Dotmod hamper that includes a Dotsqounk, a 25R Battery, and some sweet Dotmod merch to show off in!






Next up we have *The E-Cig Inn* AKA @BigB and @Mari ! I've heard that even DIY'ers like commercial juices, so Brian is going to give the winner a hamper including the full range of Crafter's Code and Diner Vapes juice... Which is 1000mls of juice! Wow!!






*Hazeworks *is donating a juice hamper and an awesome *Hazeworks *shirt to the winner! Nice one @MarkDBN !






Finally, some more awesome juices from *The Vape Republic *@Vape Republic ! 6 x 60mls of the Element Dripper series range!!!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

AWESOME PRIZES!!!!
Thanks to all the sponsors
You are amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*Cloud Competition*
*3rd, 2nd & 1st Place*​
For the Cloud Comp this year we decided that bragging rights was good enough!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

*Cloud Competition*
*3rd Place*

*

*

*Vapour Mountain *will give the 3rd Place Cloud Competition winner a R1000 voucher to spend with them! I hope the winner likes Red Pill! Thanks @Oupa !






From *Steam Masters *we have a great hamper, including 5 x 60mls of their new juice releases, a shirt, a cap, a pop-socket and a lanyard! @SteamMaster you rock!






*Rebel Revolution* and @BaD Mountain is back, giving the third place winner a hamper with 8 x 30mls of juice, a shirt, and a bag!






*Supreme Vape *wraps up the third place prize bundle, with 100mls of Misfit, 100mls of Daddy Kool, and R200 to spend at their store!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

*Cloud Competition*
*2nd Place*


*

*

*Vaper's Corner *has really spoiled us already, but they go one step further! Second place in the Cloud Competition will get an 
Augvape Bundle consisting of: aV200 Mod, Templar RDA, 2 x 30q Batteries, and a Nitecore I2 Charger!!!

Thanks for being so good to us @Vapers Corner !






Second place winner will also be able to go on over to @BumbleBee AKA *The Vape Guy*, and choose 5 x 30ml juices from his range!






Thanks to @Naeem_M at *The Vape Industry*, 2nd place also gets to take home a Yami & Sugoi Hamper, that includes 4 x 100ml bottles of their incredible juice!!!!






And again we have that awesome hamper from @BaD Mountain over at *Rebel Revolution* containing 8 x 30ml bottles of juice, a shirt, and a bag!​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

*Cloud Competition*
*1st Place*


*

*

Remember that awesome R2000 voucher from *Vape Club*? Well here's another! Thank you so much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl !





A champion cloud-blower has to get some hardware and some merch right? Well thanks to *Dala E-Juice Company*, they're going to get that and more! Dale is going to give the winner a VGod Pro 200 Kit, a shirt, 2 x Dala e-liquids, and some snacks because I'm sure you're going to work up an appetite!






Next on the list is something awesome from @HouseOfVape / @kabir499 ! *House of Vape *will be adding a brand new Nitecore I8 Charger, and 4 Sony VTC4 batteries! So you'll have plenty of power to keep your throne for next year!






*Drip Society* and @Cruzz_33 are being awesome once again, and giving the first place winner a Vapestasia juice bundle, that contains 4 x 100ml Vapestasia juices!!!






What would the prize be without also getting that awesome hamper from @BaD Mountain over at *Rebel Revolution*.
8 x 30ml juices, an awesome shirt, and a bag!



Wrapping up the first place Cloud Competition Prize, we have a hamper from *JCD Vapes* that consists of 3 x 60ml bottles of their newest juices, a sample pack of their current ones, and on top of that, some awesome *JCD Vapes *merchandise!​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amazing prizes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dave557

Awesome prizes up for grabs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Amazing @Stosta!

Here's hoping all the preparations will pay off !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Wow these are awesome prizes.
Thanks for the updates @Stosta.
And thanks to all the sponsors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raykie_06

Stosta said:


> *Prohibition Vapes
> 
> View attachment 142277
> 
> *
> Liam and the team at *Prohibition Vapes* have given us three hampers to hand out!
> 
> Each hamper contains 5 x 25ml juices, and a great Prohibition Vapes T-shirt!
> 
> Thanks Guys!!!


How will we be able to get our hands on one of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------

